

Beautiful HTML5 "Sublime" Video Player - davidcann
http://jilion.com/sublime/video

======
moe
Curiously this player causes _more_ CPU load than a flash video here on
chrome/OSX. Must be something specific to this implementation, though. The
html5 player on youtube causes less load than flash.

~~~
zephjc
Safari in OS X made my CPU fan really start to kick up some noise, and it was
_still_ pretty choppy on my beefy MBP - the full screen transition was too.

~~~
pavs
Windows 7 Chrome Dev 4. Desktop, Quad-core. Didn't feel a thing, no abnormal
high CPU usage.

~~~
peregrine
I'm running 7 on a Intel Centrino2 laptop, running the chrome dev channel; I
had zero problems running it. Even full screen was stunning.

------
chops
It's not terribly relevant to HTML5, but I wracked my brain over trying to
figure out what song plays in the video and how I know it.

After listening to a bunch of tracks and going through my music collection, I
found it. It's a re-orchestration of Bond's "Oceanic" (Bond, the string
quartet). I'm not sure if their version is original, or if that's a remake of
something else (they do like to do updated dancy versions of classics like the
1812 Overture).

If anyone's interested anyway, it was bugging me like crazy.

~~~
scw
The original piece is "The Aquarium", by Camille Saint-Saëns, a part of the Le
Carnaval des Animaux suite:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Carnaval_des_Animaux>

~~~
chops
Awesome, Thank you. I'll have to look into it. I heard that piece once before
but I wasn't particularly enamored with it (though it's probably been 12 years
since I first and last heard it). I'll have to give it another shot, I'm a big
fan of many of Saint-Saens' other big works.

------
ComputerGuru
It doesn't work properly: after it plays a section of the movie, dragging back
will re-download!! (Chrome/Mac)

------
old-gregg
Who controls the buffering logic in this case? Is it entirely up to the
browser or it's configurable somehow by client's JS?

I'm on a less-than-perfect connection here and all I'm seeing is hiccups and
it doesn't try to slow down and fill the buffer

------
ZeroGravitas
While this is nicely presented, I'm not really seeing what it adds, especially
for something that's not open source and they intend to charge for.

Surely the point of HTML5 video is to have these controls built into the
browser so they work with accessibility, and your custom key combos, and your
touch control webpad etc. And the non-control bits are just CSS.

Okay it looks better than the default Chrome player, but really that's not
very hard. Seems a step back for Safari though.

------
revorad
Ah the Dartmoor tors. Beautiful part of England. Must visit if you happen to
be in the country.

</OT>

------
eam
It kept freezing Safari on my Windows. :(

~~~
est
Flash is not the only problem now?

------
Sephr
How does this work? As far as I knew, it was the src attribute you set on
source tags.

<source
title='[http://d31j8lt3uybmqs.cloudfront.net/sublimevideo/dartmoor.m...](http://d31j8lt3uybmqs.cloudfront.net/sublimevideo/dartmoor.mp4)
type='video/mp4' />

------
ambiate
I think it's quite unfair to promote a piece of software with such a surreal
video and comforting soundtrack. All of my attention was drawn to the video
instead of looking for more info. There doesn't seem to be any relevant
information for developers in links on the site or a faq.

------
scrrr
Question: How exactly does this work? Is the player code (video decompressing
etc.) part of the browser code or does it utilize players on my desktop (divx
or even vlc)? It seems that html5-video is codec-independent. But the codecs
have to be somewhere, right?

~~~
DougBTX
Up to the browser developers. I know Firefox uses codecs built into the
browser only, not sure of the others.

------
jrockway
No Firefox support? That seems pretty arbitrary; why not show my browser the
page and let it decide if it can render it?

Oh yeah, it's by a web designer...

~~~
ComputerGuru
No, it's because Firefox said outright they will not support HTML5 H.264
streaming.

~~~
sid0
What does the codec have to do with the player?

~~~
jdowdell
There is no "'HTML5' VIDEO".

AAPL and GOOG can use VIDEO tag for H.264-encoded video.

Mozilla and Opera can use VIDEO tag for Ogg Theora encoded video.

There are two distinct implementations: VIDEO/H.264 and VIDEO/Theora. Neither
supports the other.

You got suckered by the "'HTML5' VIDEO" talk. Not your fault; even its
proponents didn't address such video basics until it became too late.

~~~
sid0
OK, but I don't see why the player needs to be tailored to the codec. Why
wouldn't this player work for Theora as well?

~~~
jdowdell
Good point: Could you use the Sublime HTML/JS set for other codecs? Probably
could -- the codec would make less of a difference to transport control
functionality than the browser's varying support for JavaScript and VIDEO APIs
would be.

------
raptrex
Does the video work in Chromium? Using a macbook.

~~~
elidourado
Chromium doesn't ship with the MP4 codec.

------
ludwig
Hmm. It's very nice, but in Chrome I can't figure out how to make the video
play in full-screen mode.

~~~
beh
Full-screen is apparently only supported by alt-clicking the full-window
button in the latest WebKit nightly builds.

------
est
OK, can anyone tell me how to fullscreen HTML5 video?

------
malkia
Now I'm totally sold HTML5 Video :) Wow

